# Soooooooooo Stressed Out!



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

LOL... My guys are so stressed out... lol.. ohhhhh yea- life is rough lollllllll... 








and uh more.. lol... 









We need to take a lesson from our dogs-... lol
Show us your " stressed out photos of your dogs..


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

What a life! What a life!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You really should look into some help for those poor dogs. They look like they're a wreck


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Renoman said:


> You really should look into some help for those poor dogs. They look like they're a wreck


Yep, I don't know what you're doing to them, but you better quit! LOL Any more stress and it looks as if they'll melt into a puddle of goo


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Great photos!

Here's "stressed out" Beavis. 










But today was too hot to play.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOR BEAVIS!!! dont worry baby- I am calling animal control on your mistreatment... ( lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll)

Hottie is stressed out too... poor boy! 








And of course- the group borzoi collision... 








( they all fainted from the stress.. roflmbo!!!)

and of course- who the heck woke up Galina on her green leather couch... lol..


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Gosh, your animals are just so *hyper*! Just looking at the pics made Coco all stressed-up too!

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t314/JoelyHogbin/Picture084.jpg


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Poor baby- just so stressed out.. You uh really should uh do something to help Coco relax ya know... lol


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Oh goodness! All these poor puppies! What'll we do?  

I guess I have to add now too...please don't call animal controll.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I dont know, I might have too... thats pretty bad- obviously highly stressed out... ( lol )


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

None of us should be allowed to keep dogs....


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Tess&Coco said:


> None of us should be allowed to keep dogs....


Or cats, apparently.










Or... husbands, for that matter.


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Hahaha Lorina, "...or husbands, for that matter" lol!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Cute cat, Lorina (and husband tee hee!)


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

All these dogs are making me feel sooo very tired. Lol. Great pics. I can relate to the one on the floral sofa with the cusihon on the floor Michelle, I had a sofa with loose cushions a number of years ago and the cushions were more often on the floor than on the sofa. 

Typical borzoi pose. I often wonder how them can possibly be comfy lol, but obviously they are. Just as well they are so long haired or they would be exposing all their private bits


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

OHHHHHHHH YEA on the long hair comment.. lol.. 
Okay- who else has a stressed out pet???


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

My dogs are definitely stressed out.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Aw those pics are adorable. You guys really need to stop treating your animals that way!  Just look at how tired out they are from being so loved to death! Just horrible.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

And heres a very stressed out Lily!


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Lily is SOOOO BEAUTIFUL! WOW! :eek
You have made me want a Siamese. My mom used to have one when she was my age - she said they used to play hide and seek together, she also said her cat, Aja, was very social and vocal. I often hear them refered to as the dog of the cat world. Can they be trained to walk out side with a harness and leash?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you! Lily is playing with a string in that picture, she loves string!



SunSiberians said:


> Lily is SOOOO BEAUTIFUL! WOW! :eek
> You have made me want a Siamese. My mom used to have one when she was my age - she said they used to play hide and seek together, she also said her cat, Aja, was very social and vocal. I often hear them refered to as the dog of the cat world. Can they be trained to walk out side with a harness and leash?


Yes, Lily knows how to walk on a leash. She is progressing with the actual walking part. If I call her and walk she will follow me for a while, but I cant treat her like a dog because if I pull her she stops walking with me. I can walk her on the side of the road including high ways and she wont freak out. Its really fun and kinda funny to see all the heads turning (in cars!) to see the cat walking on the leash!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Heres some pictures of her outside (before she actually started walking with me). And my sisters Siamese, Star, that we also leash trained.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful cat, Silly. I had no idea you could leash train a cat.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Yep, Blondie is now stressed out because we had to have a new AC unit installed. She's wondering if liver is going to be in the budget for the next month. See that white paper with a couple of bites out of it, that's the new AC bill.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I just do not know what to do- this stress is spreading..


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

That's it, Borzoimom - this stressing of your 'zois has got to stop! 

Coco has been stressed out since she was a pup...


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Zubin has been stressed out since his first night here.. I just do not get it- what am I doing wrong???? ( lol )


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Must be the atmosphere in your house gets them so hyper!  (Great pic of Zubin BTW)


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Poor overworked pups.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

Tess&Coco said:


> None of us should be allowed to keep dogs....


Nope. We should all be turned into the authoriteis.....lololol.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ohohhhhhhhhh the spread continues! The Diva Femka is soooooo frightened she is covering her face. .







. Then gives her opinion of taking pictures as evidence.. 








And as it spread through the house- 







-
Poor Hottie is left with nothing to console him- but his duck..


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

""QUICK EVERYONE" Hottie says- RUN FROM THE HOUSE!!


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

ROFL! And he's definitely running!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, you guys should be ashamed! Look at all these poor pooch's so stressed out. Someone definatly needs to contact the authorities!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

haha heres my cat Takota


----------

